# Stearns Elite Belt Pack inflatable Life Jacket



## Jim (Feb 4, 2019)

Abu Garcia is giving one away for free (-shipping) with select reel purchases of $129 or more. This thing retails for $99. 

I like the idea of a belt that inflates a life vest for you, but this wont help if you get knocked out. 

Anyone use one of these? I'm going to say it's better than not wearing one at all.

https://www.abugarcia.com/


----------



## thedude (Feb 4, 2019)

It would be better than nothing. This is the one I'm eyeing on sale right now. 

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/bass-pro-shops-a-24-auto-stole-insight-life-vest


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 5, 2019)

The Stern's belt is manual inflate and then you have to put it over your head -- kind of like a Mae West (Type II PFD). I think it has more floatation than the BPS one in TheDude's link. 

The BPS one in TheDude's link auto inflates and of course best if you get knocked on the head and are unconscious or senseless. 

Looks like the belt style is made for paddle boarders. IMO, if you are not going to wear your Type I or II PFD, this would really be a great idea. If you fall in the water, yank the cord and you have the PFD right there ready to pull over your head instead of sitting on the boat doing you no good. 

I have the auto inflate type similar to the one shown in the BPS link. I wouldn't mind having the belt style.


----------



## Jim (Feb 5, 2019)

I'm done wearing old school vests during the summer. I'm too big-boned :LOL2: and I sweat like a pig. The belt is nice and will be free with the reel purchase, but I like the one thedude linked to. I have a buddy who is the same size (bigger than me :lol: ) and he cant swim at all. He needs the auto inflator, because I know if he went in the water he would panic so much that he would never pull on the manual inflating ones.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 5, 2019)

Not a bad deal as long as it doesnt inflate as easily as the ones my cousin has/had. we were running along on the neuse river this summer, started raining on us. not sure who it scared more him or i, his vest inflated while we were running back to the dock.........


----------



## thedude (Feb 5, 2019)

lovedr79 said:


> Not a bad deal as long as it doesnt inflate as easily as the ones my cousin has/had. we were running along on the neuse river this summer, started raining on us. not sure who it scared more him or i, his vest inflated while we were running back to the dock.........


If only this was caught on camera! 

I did note that some are auto or manual. The one I linked is Only auto. Maybe why it is a bit cheaper than some.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 5, 2019)

thedude said:


> lovedr79 said:
> 
> 
> > Not a bad deal as long as it doesnt inflate as easily as the ones my cousin has/had. we were running along on the neuse river this summer, started raining on us. not sure who it scared more him or i, his vest inflated while we were running back to the dock.........
> ...




I think the auto inflate vest type provide the ultimate protection. I can imagine that a surprise inflation would be a shocker. :LOL2:


----------



## thedude (Feb 9, 2019)

Well procrastinating paid off. If you haven't heard Academy is having a 50% additional off all clearance items. I picked up two of the these auto/manual pdfs for $32 each. 

I used that savings on a bunch of other stuff!


----------



## onthewater102 (Feb 9, 2019)

:-( that price isn't available online


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 9, 2019)

thedude said:


> Well procrastinating paid off. If you haven't heard Academy is having a 50% additional off all clearance items. I picked up two of the these auto/manual pdfs for $32 each.



Wow! You got a heck of a deal.


----------



## Jim (Feb 10, 2019)

Awesome deal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

